# How long before this guy wrecks?



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

This thing is insane, I kept waiting for him to hit something.






http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/11/segway-2-0-german-bicycle-on-steriods-comes-to-the-us/


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Well considering he was riding around the worlds most famous Formula 1 track,
I would have been inspired too


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

He must be a bike messenger:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv-ISen-UTQ


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

I was pleased to see that he stopped at the pedestrian lights. Deep down he must have some respect for law & order. Couldn't watch after that!


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

At that point of view its just strange looking. It looks like he is 10ft tall but passes through objects.

Reminds me of Duke Nukem 3d with the Clipping turned off


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

rmay635703 said:


> Reminds me of Duke Nukem 3d with the Clipping turned off


LOL.  The Duke, good times.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Awesome ride.
About the way it is videoed:
Wide angle lenses make things apear to go much faster.


----------

